# Hops drying questions



## SixStar (28/3/17)

Hey guys drying my hops on a window screen in the garage. Took a sample of 10 grams when picked and weighed them yesterday. They were 3 grams. So I thought ok at 2 grams I'm good and I'll vac seal the lot. But...
This morning the sample weighs 4 grams. So the must be reabsorbing moisture?
Thoughts? They have been drying for a few days now. No heat or fan, just flat on the screen that is elevated. I'm in Melbourne. Victoria hops.
Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/17)

Could be because of the humidity yesterday.


----------

